# 35 Reasons You Should Store Salt



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

35 Reasons You Should Store Salt

1. *Rust remover*. Make paste out of 2 tablespoons lemon juice and 6 tablespoons of salt, apply to rusted area with cloth. Rub thoroughly then rinse and dry.

2. *Improve coffee flavor*. Adding a pinch of salt in your ground coffee before turning the coffeemaker on will reduce the beverage's acidic taste.

3. *Eliminate bad odors*. Pour 1/2 cup of salt into the garbage disposal then run it according to manufacturer's directions. Get rid of fish odor from your hands by rubbing them with a lemon wedge dipped in salt and then rinse with water. For smelly wooden cutting boards, remove the bad odor by gently rubbing a generous amount of salt over the surface using a damp cloth. Wash it with warm, sudsy water afterwards.

4. *Salt soothes sore throats*. A mild sore throat can be remedied by gargling several times a day with a mixture of 1/4 teaspoon of salt and 1/2 cup warm water.

5. *Test egg freshness with salt*. Add 2 teaspoonfuls of salt to a cup of water. Put the egg in the cup of water; if it sinks, it is fresh. If it floats, throw it away.

6. *Clean greasy pans with salt*. Greasy iron pans are no match to salt; simply use a bit of the substance on the greasy surface then wipe with paper towels.

7. *Remove coffee or tea stains* on cups by rubbing them with salt.

8. *Calm that rogue BBQ fire*. Sprinkle some salt on flames from food dripping in barbecue grills to minimize the flames and smoke without cooling the coals. Also, throwing salt on a kitchen fire will extinguish it.

9. *Remove pinfeathers easily from a chicken *by rubbing the chicken skin with salt.

10. *Prevent mold on cheese* by wrapping it in a cloth dampened with saltwater before putting it in the fridge.

11. *Keep milk fresh longer* by adding a pinch of salt to milk. (Great if you don't mind your milk a tad salty)

12. *Make it easier to scale fish* by soaking the fish in salt water first before descaling it.

13. *Make non-stick pancakes* by first rubbing salt on your pancake griddle.

14. *Cut flowers can be kept fresh* by adding a dash of salt to the water in the vase.

15. *Kill weeds *by spreading salt on the ground near the roots of the weeds. This is an easy and effective way to get rid of unwanted weeds on your rock garden, patios and driveways. However, be careful not to sprinkle too much salt because this substance in excess can ruin the soil.

16. *Kill poison ivy* by mixing 3 pounds of salt with a gallon of soapy water then spray the mixture to the leaves and stems.

17. *Deodorize your canvas shoes* by sprinkling it with a little salt occasionally. The salt will reduce moisture and remove bad odor.

18. *Relieve bee stings* by immediately wetting the stung area and covering it with salt.

19. *Discourage ants from invading* your home by sprinkling salt in places where ants can sneak in such as doorways and window sills.

20. *Clean your teeth with salt*. Mix 1 part fine salt with 2 parts baking soda, dip your toothbrush in the mixture and brush your teeth. The baking soda also helps whiten teeth.

21. *Saltwater mouthwash will treat sore gums*, canker sores and bad breath. Just add 1 teaspoon salt with 1 glass warm water and you have a very effective oral hygiene treatment.

22. *Melt ice* by sprinkling salt over it.

23. *Salt removes soot*. Loosen soot from the chimney by throwing a handful of salt on the flames in your fireplace. The salt also makes a bright yellow flame.

24. *Soak pecans and walnuts* to make them easier to shell.

25. *Lessen the starch content of potatoes* by soaking them in salt water before using them. Saltwater also keeps potatoes and apples white.

26. *Freshen the air in your house* by cutting an orange in half and sprinkling both halves with salt.

27. *Fix small holes in plaster* using salt and cornstarch paste. Mix up to 2 tablespoons of salt and cornstarch and add enough water to make a thick paste.

28. *Brighten your curtains and rugs* by pouring ½ cup of salt into your washing machine along with the curtains or rugs.

29. *Keep windows from becoming frosty* during the winter by rubbing a rag dampened with saltwater over them.

30. *Dry-clean your dog with salt*. Sprinkling salt on your dog's fur and then brushing the salt out will easily remove dirt and fleas.

31. *Exfoliate your skin with salt*. Add salt to some baby oil then gently rub on skin. Rinse well after.

32. *Make an antiseptic saline solution* to use both internally and externally on sores and minor lacerations. Dilute 1 teaspoon of salt diluted in one cup of warm water (best to use natural sea salts) and you have an excellent antiseptic solution.

33. *Make salt soaks* that can offer relief in times of duress and bodily pain. Salt soaks can be applied to cramped and aching hands and feet or used as a whole body bath.

34. *Reduce boiling time* (especially in high altitude) by adding a dash of salt to the water.

35. *Sanitize sponges with salt*. Sponges can be a breeding ground for bacteria. Remove some of the germs by sudsing up the sponges, rinsing them thoroughly and then soaking them in cold, heavily salted water for up to 2 hours.

Sorry, no link. I don't remember where I found this, it is just saved in a WORD file.
Here it is, I found it. The 35 Reasons You Should Store Salt


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

There are lots of books for uses of common things, I think are maybe the best prepper tool going...
Used and in VG condition on Amazon:
Lemons, Vinegar, Baking soda, ammonia, salt, Duct tape etc. 
I pick the for about a buck or two....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice reminder. Thanks


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Wow! I need to get more and print this list today.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Worse comes to worse, use it to tan animal hides too. Of course to preserve meat and fish.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good post.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am storing salt but I am thinking I need to increase my stock a bit. Thanks


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I am storing salt but I am thinking I need to increase my stock a bit. Thanks


What he ^^^^^ said............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks! I added it to the list of links I'm maintaining. Hope to eventually be able to put in on the forum as a resource, so keep them coming.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

great post, but I think it is hilarious when someone makes a list like this and leaves out the obvious like refilling the salt shaker.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

And in one stores enough, there is the old tradition of spreading salt around in the fields of your enemy to deny them places to grow food


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Just remember there are primarly two types available over the counter.
They are Iodized and non Iodized.
You table salt should be the Iodized type along with general cooking.
For most other application the non Iodized is preferred including yeast risen bread products.
Your body needs the Iodine derived from the salt.
There is a difference in the taste between them, you will notice if you are a salt user like I am.
Rock salt is not fit for consumption in its raw (road) state.
It needs to be dissolved filtered and desiccated, use only as a last resort for human consumption.
Sea salt can be generated with a solar still if you live near the ocean.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Great and cheap. Salt has been used for barter forever.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> 35 Reasons You Should Store Salt
> .
> 
> 34. *Reduce boiling time* (especially in high altitude) by adding a dash of salt to the water.
> ]


Reduce? Salt raises the temp at which water boils by a few degrees (about 4). It increases time it takes to boil.
Get a couple salt lick blocks for storage. Chip some off and use in a salt grinder.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jdbushcraft said:


> Reduce? Salt raises the temp at which water boils by a few degrees (about 4). It increases time it takes to boil.
> Get a couple salt lick blocks for storage. Chip some off and use in a salt grinder.


Yes, reduce.
Adding salt to water reduces the amount of water in the solution from 100% to something less. Salt water heats more quickly than pure water; it's heat capacity is less.
This means a shorter time to boil the same amount of water.
If you were to boil a solution of 100% water and a solution of 80% water and 20% salt, the salt water would heat up faster, even with the same amount of energy applied to both.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jdbushcraft said:


> Reduce? Salt raises the temp at which water boils by a few degrees (about 4). It increases time it takes to boil.
> Get a couple salt lick blocks for storage. Chip some off and use in a salt grinder.


This is why I use rock salt in my quenching water when treating steel.


----------

